# magic sign bogans



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

for more info


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Good picup by the Magic :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## OriginalWildcat (Jun 16, 2003)

I didn't see terms, anyone have them?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Per team policy, terms of the deals are not disclosed.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Most second round picks get two year deals at around the minimum, so I would assume that's about what he got.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogans is such a steal....Former All-American, this guy is good. Just because he's a little undersized at the 2(6 foot 5), doesn't mean he won't perform at this level. He has heart, determination, and skills.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

amen


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> Bogans is such a steal....Former All-American, this guy is good. Just because he's a little undersized at the 2(6 foot 5), doesn't mean he won't perform at this level. He has heart, determination, and skills.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth.



 I'm just happy he's on my team


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth.


 amen to that


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'll say it once and I'll say it again (and again...and again...and again). Bogans will help out the Magic defensively for the most part, but should be able to contribute offensively as well.

It said in the article that was posted that Bogan's pre-draft camp scoring average was second only to Tayshaun Prince, who is also a UK player. I like how two UK players in the NBA are the top two leading scorers in the pre-draft camps.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Too bad pre-draft camps don't mean anything.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

no but if they can do that in the nba who knows what would happen next to them?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

No way Keith is 6 foot 5.. id say 6 '3 
someone post his measurements from chicago


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

actually i was wrong
http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraft_vitals_03.pdf


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> actually i was wrong


There's a surprise.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a surprise.


well actually hes 6'4 without shoes.. so im kind of right
If his head wasnt so big hed be like 5'8

anyways i think that pac. guy might be a descent player..
too bad yall got rid of haywood


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> well actually hes 6'4 without shoes.. so im kind of right
> ...


I don't regret letting go of Haywood as much as I did the first half of his rookie year. He hasn't really gotten any better since he came into the league. I'd rather have Juwan starting at the 5 in the East than Haywood.

Pachulia could be a real steal. Apparently was dominant at times in the summer league. But he is only 19 yrs old, so it is hard to expect much from him now. Could be a key to the team in 2-3 years.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> well actually hes 6'4 without shoes.. so im kind of right
> ...




You love starting stuff don't you?


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

It's what he's good at.


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> It's what he's good at.



really!


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

what is grizzo again isnt he the kobe bryant fan???


----------



## Reece Gaines (Feb 8, 2003)

yep the kobe fan that is in depression because kobe sexually assault a young women! oh well let bigons be bigons!


----------

